Ask HN: Do you save 2FA “backup codes”? - FriedPickles
======
core-questions
I'm going to guess you just got one from Docker Hub today, because I did too.
I saved the code, alongside the password in my password manager, which itself
already requires 2FA to open. Still, seems like it defeats some of the point
of the security to store it in the same place as the password...

~~~
phillipseamore
It's no longer a second factor when stored along with the password. I just
write them down in a notebook with the name of the service (no usernames etc).

------
moxylush
I save mine here:
[https://www.arcanus55.com/?trusted55=A55PV2](https://www.arcanus55.com/?trusted55=A55PV2)

------
ffpip
Yes. I store them offline, in keepass or screenshots.

------
gabrielsroka
Which app are you using?

Google Authenticator for Android, eg, will let you generate a QR code. Others
can back up to the cloud.

